# How to stop the X server



## royeo

I have FC-6 and use KDE.

How would I stop the X server. I downloaded a new NVIDIA graphics driver. When I try to install it with: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run I get:

ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
installing. For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
download page at www.nvidia.com.

There is no Readme on the driver download page.

Again, how would I exit X?

Thanks,

royeo


----------



## arochester

I don't know Fedora because I use Kubuntu. In Kubuntu, on the login screen , you can choose different kinds of session. I used the terminal session, therefore no X.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi royeo,

If you check again at: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
there is a README link to the file you claim is not there.

If you become root aka superuser (su), then you can issue a ps -x command and locate the process id (pid) of the /usr/bin/X process. Once you know the pid then you can issue the following command to stop X:

kill -9 <pid> 
where you substitute the numerical pid from the ps -x command output for <pid>.

Then to bring up a terminal window without X, you might try issuing the command:
xterm &

This should bring up an emulated terminal window and you should then be able to issue the commands that install the new NVIDIA graphics driver.

Read the link files at the one I posted above before continuing, both Prev and Next links.

-- Tom

P.S. Given that you have an AMD 64 processor (which you mentioned in a different thread), then the link to the driver you downloaded indicates that you downloaded the wrong driver. Look for the corret driver at: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html


----------



## fenderfreek

Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will kill the X server too.


----------



## Squashman

fenderfreek said:


> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will kill the X server too.


That should work but isn't the most graceful way to do it.

I personally prefer to edit my inittab file to boot to run level 3.


----------

